# Logan Lathe part's outlet??? Pics added...



## SKYWLKR (Mar 19, 2004)

*Logan Lathe part\'s outlet??? Pics added...*

I have a pair of gear's stripped in threading gear box of the Logan 800 series 11X24 Lathe I just got...

Logan still has em, but it's $400 for the pair...

I need to find a parts lathe or something of that sort..I was prepared to pay up to $175 to fix it but not $400...
Other wise the lathe works great and has some nice extras
(6 speed pulley set [vs 3] CNC'd by previous owner , a huge 1.5 HP motor (probably the source of stripped gears but the motor was way under sized anyway), a neat tool holder setup and a set of 3 and 4 jaw chucks)and a few tools and Mic's

any input is appreciated...

I guess no threading for now :-(


* edit: pics and page added www.skywlkr.com/lathe *


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Logan Lathe part\'s outlet???*

Have you checked in with the Yahoo group on Logan lathes?

2 lathe-list 
Logan Lathe Users Group For discussion and announcements related to Logan Lathes. Hosted by Scott Logan, Logan Actuator Co. Question about Back Gear Adjustment? See http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lathe-list/message/134 See our online store at http://lathe.safeshopper.com


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Logan Lathe part\'s outlet???*

Yea, I just signed up for it and am waiting on the conformtion E-mail as I was typing the above...

are you member of the group?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Logan Lathe part\'s outlet???*

Also check with the rec.crafts.metalworking newsgroup. Most of the serious machine collectors or users I know online are there. Guys have all sorts of stuff packed away.

And check eBay. Tons of lathe parts.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Logan Lathe part\'s outlet???*

SKYWLKR,

No, not a member of that group, but I did join the Hardinge group. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Don't have one yet, just dreaming.


----------



## Haneyboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Re Skywlkr's need for gears, I have a complete quick change gear assembly for a Logan 821 lathe. It appears to be the same from the pictures that you have. The only difference is the lead screw on the set that I have is 45 inches long. It seems that you would only have to put your lead screw in it. This assembly has the gear change handles.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## saltytri (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, if he hasn't been able to come up with a fix any time in the last six years, he's probably dumped the old gal in a ravine someplace. :laughing:


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 29, 2010)

> if he hasn't been able to come up with a fix any time in the last six years


+1

This thread is so old that I thought it was new


----------



## saltytri (Jan 29, 2010)

Kidding mostly aside, let's not forget that the gentleman's heart is in the right place. No harm in trying to be helpful. :twothumbs


----------



## 65535 (Jan 30, 2010)

saltytri said:


> Kidding mostly aside, let's not forget that the gentleman's heart is in the right place. No harm in trying to be helpful. :twothumbs



Agreed, when there is a lack of trying we lose what makes this part of the forum so special to us.


----------

